

The 2010 cloud computing winner - LabSlice
http://blog.labslice.com/2010/12/2010-cloud-computing-winner.html

======
gaiusparx
EC2/S3 and Azure is in a different league than AppEngine. AppEngine is more
similar to Heroku. If you use AppEngine to compare with EC2/S3, then we have
another Google lemon adding to an already long list such as Orkut, Waves etc

------
vyrotek
I'm actually impressed with Azure's figures. Those seem to be pretty good
numbers for being one of the younger platforms.

